#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Serviço de Internet 3G

## larryhc

Olá Pessoal,
a internet 3G é transmitida pelo sinal de celular? é possível montar o equipamento e ter o serviço 3G no provedor?

----------


## moysestelecom

Rapaz estou pesquisando, ainda nao tenho nada certo para dizer. Seria bom ter isto em provedores via radio.

----------


## evandrojso

Tem sim, Procure www.brazilfw.com.br ou procure no MercadoLivre ROTEADOR WIRELESS D-LINK DIR-450 3G

----------


## stefanthomsen

Olá. 
Se você estiver usando um modem da huawei, vc pode comprar um roteador da propia Huawei D100. Comprei um desses para a firma onde eu trabalho, e ja estou com ele ligado a uns 5 dias direto. Até a configuração para acessar remotamente consegui configurar por ele. Ótimo aparelho.
Boa sugestão do Brazilfw. Consegui configurar o modem da huawei no Brazilfw, porem não consegui fazer o loadbalance, por isso optei por pegar um roteador.
Abraços
Stefan Thomsen

----------


## larryhc

> Olá. 
> Se você estiver usando um modem da huawei, vc pode comprar um roteador da propia Huawei D100. Comprei um desses para a firma onde eu trabalho, e ja estou com ele ligado a uns 5 dias direto. Até a configuração para acessar remotamente consegui configurar por ele. Ótimo aparelho.
> Boa sugestão do Brazilfw. Consegui configurar o modem da huawei no Brazilfw, porem não consegui fazer o loadbalance, por isso optei por pegar um roteador.
> Abraços
> Stefan Thomsen


Estamos querendo saber quais equipamentos as operadoras utilizam para transmitir sinal 3G.

----------


## 1929

> Olá. 
> Se você estiver usando um modem da huawei, vc pode comprar um roteador da propia Huawei D100. Comprei um desses para a firma onde eu trabalho, e ja estou com ele ligado a uns 5 dias direto. Até a configuração para acessar remotamente consegui configurar por ele. Ótimo aparelho.
> Boa sugestão do Brazilfw. Consegui configurar o modem da huawei no Brazilfw, porem não consegui fazer o loadbalance, por isso optei por pegar um roteador.
> Abraços
> Stefan Thomsen


Lendo, fiquei cheio de dúvidas.
Neste caso este roteador vai receber o link das operadoras de celular, OK?
Mas depois ele vai tranformar tudo para wi-fi em protocolo 802.11 b/g. É isso? E daí para a frente é tudo igual ao que já temos?
Não vai ser uma tecnologia 3g pura, de ponta a ponta, ou seja, da operadora, passando pelo provedor até o cliente.
Ou eu posso usar ele para transmitir sinal e receber nos USB comuns das operadoras? E aí não vai ser em 2.4, mas na frequencia da operadora? Frequencias estas que não estão liberadas para nós provedores independentes.

----------


## stefanthomsen

> Estamos querendo saber quais equipamentos as operadoras utilizam para transmitir sinal 3G.


Quais os tipor de aparelho eu não sei te dizer. Sei que os dados trafegam na mesma frequencia dos celulares. Porem existem diversas bandas que estão sendo utlizadas pra transmitir dados pelas redes de celular.

----------


## stefanthomsen

> Lendo, fiquei cheio de dúvidas.
> Neste caso este roteador vai receber o link das operadoras de celular, OK?
> Mas depois ele vai tranformar tudo para wi-fi em protocolo 802.11 b/g. É isso? E daí para a frente é tudo igual ao que já temos?
> Não vai ser uma tecnologia 3g pura, de ponta a ponta, ou seja, da operadora, passando pelo provedor até o cliente.
> Ou eu posso usar ele para transmitir sinal e receber nos USB comuns das operadoras? E aí não vai ser em 2.4, mas na frequencia da operadora? Frequencias estas que não estão liberadas para nós provedores independentes.


Olá,
Sim, o roteador vai receber o sinal 3G do modem e tranformar para Wifi(802.11 b/g) ou rede cabeada, pois o mesmo possui uma porta ethernet.
Dai para frente e tudo a mesma coisa. 
Näo vai ser uma tecnologia 3G pura, pois você estara roteando o sinal, ficando assim um rede normal a q temos.
Se vc usar somente o modem 3g, o sinal vai direto pra o micro, ficando com ip de internet valido e não roteado pela frequencia da operadora. Que pode varia em 850/900/2100/etc.
Espero ter conseguido esclarecer algumas duvidas.
Abracos
Stefan

----------


## Pedro0278

Esse equipamento funciona em 850 900 1900 ou 2100 Ghz?

Ele funciona em UMTS?

Se nao for nao é 3G... é qualquer coisa menos isso, é como os Wi-Max que tao vendendo ai de 1,99... Wi-Max so Embratel tem licença, assim como 3G so as tele operadoras...

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Olá. 
> Se você estiver usando um modem da huawei, vc pode comprar um roteador da propia Huawei D100. Comprei um desses para a firma onde eu trabalho, e ja estou com ele ligado a uns 5 dias direto. Até a configuração para acessar remotamente consegui configurar por ele. Ótimo aparelho.
> Boa sugestão do Brazilfw. Consegui configurar o modem da huawei no Brazilfw, porem não consegui fazer o loadbalance, por isso optei por pegar um roteador.
> Abraços
> Stefan Thomsen


 
Com esse aparelho vc pode ligar um modem da claro/vivo/tim e receber um ip com navegação e vc coloca no mk como se fosse um modem roteado ou autentica por ppp no mk? ou o proprio Huawei D100 autentica e repassa?

Estou atras de uma opção de load balance e essa achei melhor do que pedir outra adsl.

----------


## Pedro0278

Fernando, eu acho melhor tu pedir outro ADSL pois o trafego é melho... 3G tem uns gargalos na rede...

----------


## stefanthomsen

Vamos esclarecer algumas coisa.
Tenho um modem 3G usb da vivo (Huawei e156). Ok, até aqui acredito que esta tudo bem. Certo? E um modem para nevegação na rede 3G da vivo, que utiliza a tecnologia HSDPA aqui na minha região. Porem, dependendo do local ele varia, pondendo também navegar em Edge. Verificar com sua operadora quais a tecnologias ele permite você utilizar.
Este roteador Huawei 3G D100 faz com que eu transforme o sinal 3G para compartilhar com outros micros, tanto por Wi-Fi(802.11b/g ou por uma porta ethernet). 
A minha escolha por este roteador e devido a falta de suporte que o Brazilfw tem para fazer load balance com conexões ppp (Brazilfw 2.31.20 + SP1). Caso for usar somente o modem no Brazilfw, funciona normal. Comprei este roteador especificamente para fazer o loadbalance com o Brazilfw, onde ele me fornece um ip fixo para o Brazilfw.

----------


## stefanthomsen

> Fernando, eu acho melhor tu pedir outro ADSL pois o trafego é melho... 3G tem uns gargalos na rede...


Também acho. O ping pela rede 3G vária entre 90 até 150 para uol.com.br.
Isso na minha cidade em Mogi das Cruzes.
Se tiver adsl no local, escolha adsp.
Peguei esse modem 3G pois não tinha outra solução no local, nem mesmo via rádio (O valor era inviavel).

----------

